# WEKAF Seniors Tournament Info Assistance Needed



## newfnshow (Aug 14, 2004)

I have been thinking of studying Eskrima for a long time now. I'm 38 and my goal would be to compete in the WEKAF at the age of 40. I'm just curious on knowing how much experience do the seniors have in these tournament. As far as my knowledge, I have only held a stick in my hands just a few times, but like the feeling of it. There is a Doce Pares school 3 minutes away from my home and I would like to check it out next week. Let me know what you guys think.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bart (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey There,

I have friends who have competed in the master's divisions in WEKAF. I've also spent a lot of time as a judge and coach in those fights. Experience depends on the player. There are some that are decades into their Eskrima career and there are others that are beginners with less than a year of experience. I believe that you would have an enjoyable time. Eskrima is not something just for the young at all. Many great eskrimadors were in their fighting prime in their 50's, 60's, and 70's. A weapon is an equalizer. I encourage you to give it a shot. On a side note, what Doce Pares school is it and where are you?


----------



## newfnshow (Aug 15, 2004)

I live near Nito Noval's Doce Pares school in South Sacramento. The only experience I have with a stick is at a Doce Pares seminar last year where I believe I met you.


----------



## bart (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey There,

Nito's a good guy and very skillful. He's very approachable and well recognized within Doce Pares International. He can bring you where you want to go. Some of my students actually bought their gear through him and Nilo Baron. I don't know if you have it, but Nito's website is  www.docepareseka.net. 

Did I meet you at the seminar with GM Diony Canete out at Nilo Baron's last year or was it another seminar?

Right now is actually a really opportune time to get started in sparring. The WEKAF World Championships just ended and we're back at the beginning of the circuit. There will be a couple of tournaments over the fall and winter in California and then we'll be back in the running again for the Wekaf Regionals the next fall. 

Nito was teaching in the Gerber VFW Hall before, but now he is teaching out of a school by Chinoy restaurant. His phone number is on the website. I usually wait about a few months before I get absolute beginners into sparring. But if they have previous full contact experience or just seem ready, I let them in a little quicker. If they need more time to get used to everything, they wait longer. It really depends on the individual. Nito follows a little different curriculum than I do so you'll have to check with him about whether you can begin to spar right away. 

Best of luck and my best to Nito when you see him.


----------



## newfnshow (Aug 16, 2004)

The seminar was with the master's from the Doce Pares Eskrima Kali Arnis DVD and it was held around June last year at Nilo Baron's school near Fry's. 

Well thanks for all the advise and hope to see you around.


----------

